

Browse faster, access blocked sites and more for free - UntitledNo4
http://hola.org/

======
UntitledNo4
Submitter here. I read about this in Haaretz
(<http://technation.themarker.com/1.1899600>) in Hebrew. For the non-Hebrew
speakers here, I'll try to explain.

Basically, the app (Windows and rooted Android only currently) uses your
computer/phone when idle to share your internet resources with other users of
the app, by sharing your bandwidth and using your computer as cache for
content. They say this will make your internet faster and more secure (since
they encrypt 100% of communication passed by the software). As a Mac user, I
cannot verify it. The concept reminded me a bit of SETI, only for your
internet communication.

At the same time there is a Firefox/Chrome extension which allows you to
circumvent geographical blocking of websites (BBC iPlayer, Hulu, etc.) since
they can route the request through an exit node in the country where the
service is not blocked. I have tried the plugin to access the BBC iPlayer,
which I used to access using a proxy, and it's working great. Definitely
faster than using a proxy (free or paid) and definitely cheaper than paid
proxy (since it's free). They currently unblock the following websites: Hulu,
Netflix, Pandora, BBC iPlayer and ITV Player. You can request more websites
using their Facebook page and they say that soon they will allow users to set
up unblocking for whichever websites they want.

Edit: formatting.

------
riledhel
Is there any product that mimics this one but free software?

~~~
UntitledNo4
For the unblocking/encrypted features of Hola there is Tor, but in my
experience it's more complex to install and much slower.

